# Need to know about suspensions



## NDfieldHunter38 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was told by the trailor dealer that you could flip over the leaf springs in any trailor so you can have a higher riding trailor and possibly put larger tires for muddier fields? Is this true? What would you reccomend?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Humm The trailer is going to sit twice as high. You would have a really really high trailer. Maybe put some blocks under them instead. Great idea. I have never thought of getting the trailer alittle higher off the ground. Might be nice in some fields, but it would "suck" the gas. As for mud tires, unless your trailer has a motor with power to the tires might be overkill. Unless they are really wide tires for flotation or something. I guess it is worth a shot though.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm guessing by "flipping the leaf springs", you mean moving the axle below the leaf springs instead of on top the the springs. This will get you around 3" more clearance.. 
Keep in mind, not many trailer manf. recommend this.

Like hunt4 said..unless your trailer has a motor, bigger tires won't help you much, in fact they may hurt. When its muddy walk or take an atv...nothing worse than getting stuck in the middle of a field and having the landowner come pull you out with his tractor.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I would recommend Skyjacker Add a Leafs and 285 BFG m/t's.


----------

